# State Farm Rideshare endorsement



## wesp1960 (Mar 2, 2017)

Hey ya'll, does anyone currently have a State Farm Rideshare endorsement? if so, how much more per month is it than your regular policy? Thanks for the info and be safe. I'm on my 3rd day of driving.....


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

I don’t have State Farm, but it only cost me less than $100 per year to add a rideshare endorsement to my personal policy, and my deductibles are super low. You should pay the same unless you have points on your policy. It pays to shop around.


----------



## wesp1960 (Mar 2, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> I don't have State Farm, but it only cost me less than $100 per year to add a rideshare endorsement to my personal policy, and my deductibles are super low. You should pay the same unless you have points on your policy. It pays to shop around.


That's great, I haven't heard back yet from my agent....


----------

